# Too much cardio?



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

How do you know when you're pushing yourself too hard during cardio? I've read that if you try to go too fast in cardio you'll end up burning muscle instead of fat, and that you length of time is more important than speed.

Right now I'm trying to maintain 16 mph on my stationary bike for 30 minutes, but I'm worried I'm pushing myself too much and actually working against myself. Its a bit more than I've been doing before. I do get winded for a brief period during it, but it seems to go away around the 20 minute mark. Around the 30 minute mark is exactly when my legs start getting a crampy feeling.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

standard rule is: if you can maintain a conversation during cardio, then youre at a good speed to tap into bodyfat stores instead of muscle


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

That's true, you can burn muscle if you go too long, but I don't think 30 minutes is nearly enough time for you to start doing that. I believe you brun the carbs first, then the fat, then the muscle.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ColdFury said:


> How do you know when you're pushing yourself too hard during cardio? I've read that if you try to go too fast in cardio you'll end up burning muscle instead of fat, and that you length of time is more important than speed.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to maintain 16 mph on my stationary bike for 30 minutes, but I'm worried I'm pushing myself too much and actually working against myself. Its a bit more than I've been doing before. I do get winded for a brief period during it, but it seems to go away around the 20 minute mark. Around the 30 minute mark is exactly when my legs start getting a crampy feeling.


Depends on your schooling. Some say that it's a myth and not something to worry about. Does the bike you're on read your pulse? There is also a range that they say to keep your heart in for fat burn for those that are for this theory. I can't remember what the argument against fat burn is. I don't do any cardio in fears I'll lose my bulk because of my metabolism although I think it has slowed down a little recently. I've heard put diet over cardio. Once you've done that for a while then put cardio into play.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Does the bike you're on read your pulse?


Unfortunately not, just the miles and calories.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Heartrate between 140-160 and you'll start burning fat after 30-40 minutes.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: re: Too much cardio?*



justlistening said:


> Heartrate between 140-160 and you'll start burning fat after 30-40 minutes.


Does the 30-40 minutes have to be continuous? I've been getting bored with cardio and switched my focus to strength training. Knowing the importance of cardio, I won't give it up, but I've been doing like 10 minute warmup and then a few 10 minute spurts between lifting. So basically, I'm still doing the 30-40 minutes, but is it not a good idea to break it up like that?


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Too much cardio?*



richie said:


> but is it not a good idea to break it up like that?


If your goal is to burn fat, it is probably not a good idea. And if your goal is to build muscle it's not a good idea either I guess.

But it is a great idea to become a fit and healthy person! :yes


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I bought a heart meter and measured my heart rate. When I was exercising it was around 175, but it started climbing up near the end. When I finally finished it was around 185.

My resting heart rate seems to be around 75, but it shoots up to 90 a lot.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I should also add that the last few days immediately after I stop peddling on my stationary bike, my legs suddenly feel like they're on fire. It reduces after a few minutes.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Too much cardio?*



ColdFury said:


> I should also add that the last few days immediately after I stop peddling on my stationary bike, my legs suddenly feel like they're on fire. It reduces after a few minutes.


I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much. Decide your goal first. If you want bulk stop your cardio put on weight. If you want to then lean out later you can with cardio but some muscle will be lost during the process (that's just the way it goes). If you don't care about size run as hard as you want. Remember being cut up can be very deceiving. Back in my late teens I was much smaller but looked just as big because everything was defined. It's up to you. But cardio and bulking don't work well together, at least for me and other hard gainers.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Too much cardio?*



scairy said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> > I should also add that the last few days immediately after I stop peddling on my stationary bike, my legs suddenly feel like they're on fire. It reduces after a few minutes.
> ...


I basically want to lose weight. Any muscle gain is just a pleasant side-effect.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Can't lose weight and gain muscle.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Can't lose weight and gain muscle.


Yeah but if he wants to lose weight that means his fat storage is already elevated. I'd say go ahead hit the cardio but also hit weights. Don't starve yourself though. Realize it won't happen overnight. Just stick with it and you'll get where you want to be. Changing your physical structure doesn't happen overnight regardless of what you are trying to accomplish unless you hop on steroids, lol. Those guys have drastic change in a short time frame. Do it healthy, do it right, do it over an extended time frame. This doesn't mean you can stop working out for a week or two and then get back into working out. Be persistent.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Do one day cardio, next day weights. Don't start with 7 days of working out, try 3-4 to start out with. Do something that you really like on the 5th day like swimming or hiking outdoors. Have fun with it, but make it a priority. This is the most important thing. Listen to your favourite music and buy yourself some comfortable workout wear that you like. It will make exercising less of a chore. Once you make it a part of your life it will become something that makes you feel good about yourself. Once you start seeing results in the mirror. Stick to it. Good Luck!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Right now I'm walking 2 hours a day, approximately 6 to 7 miles, and then at night I pedal on my stationary bike for 11 miles over 40 minutes or so. Unfortunately I'm running into blister problems with my feet, which is making the walking problematic.

I don't know what other options I have, I get major anxiety doing anything strenuous around people, so I don't think the gym is for me.

I *think* I've lost a few pounds so far, but its really hard to tell. I'm also trying to eat less than I normally do.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Your probably getting blisters cause your shoes are too big. I actually had this problem and stopped going to the gym when everytime I wore those shoes they caused blisters. I ended up throwing them out and getting better shoes. 

The fact that you are walking for like 2 hours and biking at night it seems like it is alot of adequate exercise. If you can buy some weights or buy a used bowflex to add some weights. Weights make a huge difference. 

I was walking for an hour and a half, but it seemed to not be getting me too far, really. Now that I'm doing the elliptical, bike, and cable row I feel much better about the workouts that I am getting. (Every 2nd day) 

There is no need to stretch before but warm up your muscles for 5-7 minutes (biking), do resistance training, then 40 minutes on the bike (or the treadmill), crunches, and then stretches. This is what the personal trainer at my gym recommends. 

Keep a journal of what you are eating too, then you'll be able to keep track if your eating too much or too little or enough of the right foods. If your skipping meals too that won't help you lose weight.

Drink plenty of water and get 8-9 hours of sleep a night. Also eat Breakfast, snack, lunch, snack and then dinner, snack.


----------

